# Fake? "Gibson" J-50 on ebay



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

check this out. looks like a fake to me.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GIBSON-VINTAGE-J-50-GUITAR-ACOUSTIC-MINT-CONDITION_W0QQitemZ200123520151QQihZ010QQcategoryZ33025QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What looks "fake"? The label, the headstock? What are you refering to?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> What looks "fake"? The label, the headstock? What are you refering to?


headstock (obvious hack job), pickguard, binding, tuners, decal serial (not stamped), fret markers (2 dots on the 7th fret?!?), bridge, design around soundhole....

I emailed the seller, who wrote back "so what is it?"

I found this photo of a real j-50 with the guitar in the auction (or looks exactly like it, except for the headstock) sitting next to it 
http://blue.ap.teacup.com/river/img/1165056245.jpg


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It is a fake-all Gibson acoustics have a plastic plate oon the headstock to access the truss rod.

The headstock is all wrong,the serial number would indicate 1999 etc.

I cannot believe someone bought this thing.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That one is really bizarre. The ad talks about distinctive new labels, etc. but the guitar doesn't look like any Gibson I've ever seen. 

The guy selling it has other used gibsons for sale in other auctions that look real, and he sold it to a guitar/parts dealer (who should know better)...am I missing something here???


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the description was from the gibson site.

I thought it was weird that someone who should know the difference bought it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Why don't one of you inform the buyer before he/she pays? I don't have the knowledge, but one way to counter fakes is to give a helping hand to buyers who don't know the difference.

TG


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ebay wont let you, I tried it once. They don't allow you to message people that you haven't dealt with.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Just did. We'll see what he says.



How'd you do that? I have tried a couple of times about fake tube auctions, and it was intercepted by ebay with some message about privacy...maybe it has changed.


----------

